# Where to but Rice Dream ice cream?



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I see the picture for ice cream on carton of my Rice Dream milk but they do not sell it where I buy the Rice Dream and I do not live close to a Whole Foods. So maybe should I try a natural foods store. We have a few small one around here. Anybody know? Thanks


----------



## Felicitymom (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't know where you live in Florida, but the small health food stores (and now even some regular grocery stores) sell rice dream in Tallahassee - I used to live there.

Anyway... I found rice dream to be very, very sugarry and sweet (less creamy tasting). If you can have soy, "soy dream" is much better than rice dream and "soy cream" is the end all to non-diary desert


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

We like RiceDream Icecream, but it IS very sweet so a little goes a long way (makes it easy to regulate portion control







). I get it at our local health food store. reese


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks, I am only wanting the rice dream instead of soy dream b/c I think my dd may be sensitive to soy and I NEED something sweet like ice cream-lol


----------



## abandbunk (Jan 7, 2006)

another idea that you may want to try is freezing banana chunks, and then blending them, you can also add other fruit, berries etc. it blends up very nicely becuz of teh frozen banana and is sooooo yummy, my ds freaks over it, i've also heard you can add canned coconut milk i think? havn't tried it yet but sounds good


----------



## xmysticprincessx (Nov 19, 2004)

imagine foods is the distributor of rice dream. here's where you can buy imagine foods products in florida:
http://www.imaginefoods.com/wherebuy...rn/florida.php

most HFS carry items by imagine. if they dont carry rice dream, they should be able to special order some for you. the co-op here sells rice dream, and they are pretty small. (they only have 4 aisles!) we have carob and vanilla in our freezer right now!(fyi, if you havent had carob before, its a little like chocolate, but not exactly.)


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Can't find it here either.







One thing I am going to try is freezing a banana then blending it with an avacado. Supposed to be super yummy!!!

Another thing you can do is blend some fruit with coconut milk and freeze it so it gets to be the consistency of ice cream....going to try that one too!


----------



## lactationlady (Feb 16, 2004)

I bought it at Kroger a few days ago. It was pricy but it helped to make me feel like I wasn't missing ice cream. (sleep deprived, so probably not making much sense.)


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for those ideas. And thanks for that link, I should be able to find some.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

if you are craving "icecream" you can blend up the frozen bananas with coconut milk some vanilla and put it in popcycle containers and make frozen creamy popcycles.


----------

